# Problema con leds en auto - Cambiar bombillas de posición por leds



## sirkaos (Feb 8, 2007)

Hola tengo un problema , quiero ponerle a mi auto en las bombillas de posición unos leds pero al tener "sensor", me detecta como si estuviera fundida y parpadea debido al bajo consumo del led, que solución ay ? 

Poniendo le una resistencia solucionaría algo ? 

Gracias y Un Saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 8, 2007)

Si, deberar ser similar a la potencia de la bombilla.

Primero deberias medir o calcular lla corriente I=Pbobilla/12
Conociendo la corriente deberias calcular la resistencia necesaria para que la suma de corrientes sea la de la bombilla

I=Iled+IR=Iled+V/R

Finalmente calcula el valor de la potencia disipada para pedirlo a la tienda

P=12^2/R  en watios


----------



## sirkaos (Feb 8, 2007)

no entiendo mucho de electronica , lo justo jeje , la bombilla me consume 4,44 w unos 5 Watios
y el led me da 0,36 watios. como calculo ahora lo q necesito?

Muchas gracias


----------



## enriqxxx (Abr 5, 2007)

le colocas led para q ?? para bajar el consumo d energia?? si es asi con las resistensia seguira el consumo.. seria mejor ubicar el aparatico q apaga y prende y sustituirlo x un pequeño y sencillo 555...


saludos


----------



## zerocold (May 17, 2007)

hola viejo, primero para saber que valor de resistencia necesitas. haya que saber si los led estan conectados en paralelos o en serie. y tambien depende de cuantos leds esten conectados ya sea en serie o en paralelo. yo te recomendaria que por lo que tu dices que no tienes bastantes conocimientos de electronica, experimentes. lo unico malo que puede pasar es que el foco de advertencia de bombilla fundida no se apague.


----------

